
Show HN: Terminal-based Python port of NY Times' puzzle game “Spelling Bee” - philshem
https://github.com/philshem/open-spelling-bee
======
git-pull
This is really fun, good work Philip!

I haven't seen this puzzle game before, I had to read into it a bit (and had
to actually cheat a bit, via solve_puzzles.py.)

Works fine out of the box with python 3, no extra libraries required.

This is good enough to submit to PyPI. Seems like a nice terminal game.
Something to play in a tmux pane while tests are running or while waking up
with a coffee.

Also I looked at the code, it looks fine.

I saw the multiprocessing in generate_puzzles. Wow. I don't even know what
Thread.starmap does. This works nicely.

Keep it up!

~~~
philshem
Thanks for the feedback! I’m eager to make my first PyPi package but will
probably do my open-mastermind project first, since it’s a simpler codebase

[https://github.com/philshem/open-
mastermind](https://github.com/philshem/open-mastermind)

------
philshem
OP here. I had been playing the NY Times' Spelling Bee until they required a
subscription. Although the cost is modest, I decided it would be a fun
exercise to implement for the command line. I'm using Python a lot for data
analysis but this puzzle game was a fun way to explore some Python 3 built-in
functions: any, all, next. I'm also proud that the code uses only built-in
standard Python 3 libraries.

I've listed some ideas if anyone would like to add their thoughts, feedback,
bugs - either here as comments, or at the repository issues page[0].

\---

In this puzzle game, you have to build words using the letters in the
hexagonal shape. Each word must be at least 4 letters and include the center
letter. Letters can be used more than once. Each puzzle includes one
"pangram", which uses all 7 letters at least once.

[0] [https://github.com/philshem/open-spelling-
bee/issues](https://github.com/philshem/open-spelling-bee/issues)

